# Springfield 1911



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Don’t know what’s going on. Cant find any good deals on S&W wheel guns. Mostly all that is floating around is plastic pistols and low end rifles & shot guns. Anyway just got another 1911. This time a Stainless job, case and extra magazine. And, And 200rds of Win White Box 45acp plus shoe box full of brass. If this Ammo thing keeps on I will be buying pistols just to get the ammo. You can bet I’m not getting rid of any 45acp or 9mm ammo. Everything else I roll my own. I got dies and components for 45 and 9. I hate to load auto pistol ammo. 
Rhienersville this coming weekend.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

you always fall into the good deals. The way you’re buying lately you must have planted that money tree in the back yard! Good looking gun. I like the stainless and you like the blued. Hopefully you get what your looking for


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a guy on Armslist(Central Ohio forum) that had a crap ton of Smith wheel guns, not sure about the pricing but they are fun to look at, just a FYI.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I got small surprise when I got stainless Springfield 1911. I was reading Owners Manual and found out it had Hillary Lock. Small hole in mainspring housing. It uses a 1/4 lock with key like a tiny spanned.
Also noticed that there was another foam layer on lid. I don’t think it was ever pulled off. Under it was a holster and dual mag holder. I though it was cheap foam coming apart.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Where does he find all these hidden treasures?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

under the mattresses at the old fogies home


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ezbite said:


> under the mattresses at the old fogies home


If you talk nice and have a $1, I might let you hold a real firearm. If you promise not to slobber on it.


----------

